# Oh Julie bring your recipe for the strawberry breeze



## pwrose

Julie I saw in Troy's post that you had made a wine using stawberry breeze. Was that a frozen concentrate or was it one of the juices already bottled?
What was your recipe for making it and how much did you make?


----------



## Julie

pwrose said:


> Julie I saw in Troy's post that you had made a wine using stawberry breeze. Was that a frozen concentrate or was it one of the juices already bottled?
> What was your recipe for making it and how much did you make?



Oh Pw, 

here it is:

for one gallon:
3 cans of Welch's Strawberry Breeze frozen concentrate
3/4 cup of sugar (take a reading before adding sugar and add enough to bring you around 1.080.) my reading was 1.070
2 tsp of acid (check acid first and add what you will need)
1 tsp of pectic enzyme
1 tsp yeast nutrient
Lavlin 71B 1122
add everything to one gallon jug, do not add airlock, cover with a clean towel. Once reading is down to around 1.010 add airlock. ferment to dry, then rack to clean gallon jug, then rack every other month and k-meta until clear and then bottle or you can let it age in the carboy. I backsweeten to 1.012

Hope you enjoy, it was a big hit with our friends.


----------



## pwrose

I guess I will be needing 9 cans then.

Thanks and I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Julie

Thanks, I really enjoy hearing others results.


----------



## pwrose

well it looks like this one is going to have to wait a bit longer. the wife returned from the grocery store and they didn't have the strawberry breeze there. I will keep a look out for it and once I find it I will just keep it until the primaries empty out. So in the mean while I started my chokecherry.


----------



## pwrose

I have 9 cans of strawberry breeze frozen concentrate. So is there any special way of handling frozen concentrates that is different from fresh fruits.

This is what I am thinking so I am going to run it by you and see if it is correct.
Mix the 9 cans with hot water and stir until they are thawed out and mixed well. Let sit to get to room temp then add the chemicals wait 12 hours and pitch yeast.

Does that sound abut right or am I missing something when it comes to these frozen concentrates.


----------



## Julie

pwrose said:


> I have 9 cans of strawberry breeze frozen concentrate. So is there any special way of handling frozen concentrates that is different from fresh fruits.
> 
> This is what I am thinking so I am going to run it by you and see if it is correct.
> Mix the 9 cans with hot water and stir until they are thawed out and mixed well. Let sit to get to room temp then add the chemicals wait 12 hours and pitch yeast.
> 
> Does that sound abut right or am I missing something when it comes to these frozen concentrates.



Yes that sounds good, I would run the hot water on the lesser side just to make sure you don't have too much, you can always top up with cool water


----------



## pwrose

good deal, the wife is on the way home with them and I have a 6 gallon primary that is just going put something in me. It is a 3 gallon batch so dont get that one confused, LOL

Hope you haven't read this yet,,,

whats a good alternative yeast?


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

since this is going straight to the glass jug, how high do you fill the water initially?
Do you fill it on up the neck or to the shoulder then top up later to the neck?
or would i be better of actually using my bucket for primary?

Sorry for the vague question, but i hope you get what i am asking.


----------



## pwrose

You would do better to use the bucket for the primary. I don't have an extra bucket right now and since it is only a 3 gallon batch the 6 gallon carboy will have a ton of room at the top. Once it is through the primary fermentation I will rack it into a 3 gallon carboy.

I would not recommend doing a 6 gallon batch in a 6 gallon carboy for the primary.


----------



## Julie

UglyBhamGuy said:


> since this is going straight to the glass jug, how high do you fill the water initially?
> Do you fill it on up the neck or to the shoulder then top up later to the neck?
> or would i be better of actually using my bucket for primary?
> 
> Sorry for the vague question, but i hope you get what i am asking.



Sorry UglyBhamGuy, somehow I missed this thread yesterday. If you are only making a one gallon batch, I usually mix everything together, fill the jug to the neck, take a reading and then pour some out and put that into the frig. I then add the yeast and once the yeast has slowed down, I add the extra back in.


----------



## pwrose

I have been out of town for the last 3 days and haven't been around to update any of the wines I have going.

I had not planned to start this one until I got more cans to make a 6 gallon batch but I got bored and had the space so away it went. I did all of this before I left to go out of town and by the time I had returned (I did stir it for 1.5 days before I left) it was down to 1.000 on the SG. It was moved from the primary into a 3 gallon carboy and put under and air lock.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Would there be any issue with using a fining agent (sparkloid or bentonite) with this?


----------



## pwrose

UBG, I don't see why you would need to honestly, I put mine in the secondary on Aug 22 and this morning Aug 31 basically 10 days later it is really clear except for maybe the bottom 3-4 inches. I guess if you need it to clear faster maybe a fining agent will help speed it up. I will say that this is not to bad dry but gets even better when backsweetened. What I had left over after the racking I put in a jar and put in the fridge, I was going to use it to top off but after I tried it and backsweetened it I drank most of it, LOL. I haven't backsweetened the 3 gallons yet but once it is racked again I will do it at that time.
I do have one complaint about it, that is I think next time I will try to use 4 cans per gallon instead of 3. Either that or add some banna or raisins to increase the body of it, as it is a very light wine. It is good though.

Julie what are your thoughts is it worth it to use a fining agent, or will it clear on up fast?


----------



## Julie

Any concentrate that I have used always clears up fast but using a clearing agent won't harm it. I think adding the banana would be the ticket for the body. You know I haven't made a batch of this in a long time, you two got thinking I need to make some more.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Julie said:


> Any concentrate that I have used always clears up fast but using a clearing agent won't harm it. I think adding the banana would be the ticket for the body. You know I haven't made a batch of this in a long time, you two got thinking I need to make some more.



Would you add a banana or "banana soup"?
i may try that next time.


----------



## pwrose

Thats a good question, although I don't really know what the differences would be between the two.


----------



## Julie

UglyBhamGuy said:


> Would you add a banana or "banana soup"?
> i may try that next time.





pwrose said:


> Thats a good question, although I don't really know what the differences would be between the two.



Ok, here is what I suggest, one makes it with banana soup and the other with bananas and come to my house and I will taste them both and let you know which was better! 

I'm not thinking it would make much of a difference, either way would work.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

banana soup would probably be the easier cleanup.

Be careful, i might just do that. Supposedly, my family came to America and settled in PA. i have been wanting to come and do some research up there.


----------



## Julie

UglyBhamGuy said:


> banana soup would probably be the easier cleanup.
> 
> Be careful, i might just do that. Supposedly, my family came to America and settled in PA. i have been wanting to come and do some research up there.



Come on up, we might even be related.


----------



## pwrose

So I decided to go ahead and backsweeten today. I had mixed up some sugar syrup a few days ago and couldn't remember how much sugar I had used, so I had to go about this one the hard way, add some, mix, measure, and try, add some, mix, measure, and try. Finally at a SG reading of 1.010 I stopped and considered it good. Put it all back in the 3 gallon carboy and put it back on the shelf to age and finish any clearing that it might do.
I like this wine but it is a very light bodied wine, which isn't always a bad thing but I would love to see what it does next time with a bananna added and done with 4 cans per gallon instead of the 3 I used this time.

Thanks Julie for a good recipe.


----------



## countrygirl

i'm looking to do a strawberry next. i could either use frozen fruit, or this...any other thoughts on adding body? i've never done the banana/banana soup trick. i added white grape concentrate to my peach to help with the body. and when backsweetening, has anyone used additional summer breeze concentrate for a ready made fpac?


----------



## pwrose

I would recommend making it 4 cans to the gallon and either adding raisens, your white grape concentrate, or a banana or two for some body. That is unless you like a lighter body wine with plenty of flavor, then I would just do the 4 cans per gallon.

Thats just my opinion.


----------



## countrygirl

pwrose said:


> I would recommend making it 4 cans to the gallon and either adding raisens, your white grape concentrate, or a banana or two for some body. That is unless you like a lighter body wine with plenty of flavor, then I would just do the 4 cans per gallon.
> 
> Thats just my opinion.



i do like lighter, fruitier wines, but i'm also learning and teaching my palate, lol. i didn't think about the raisins! that might be the trick. i may do some searching on the banana soup info. i will let u know which way i go!


----------



## countrygirl

racked the strawberry breeze today. i didn't do either, bananas or raisins. thought i'd give it a chance on it's own merit and then go from there. if it's too light and i'll do something different next time. smells and taste great so far!


----------



## BrewPahl

hey this one fermented down pretty quick? Waiting for it to clear. How long typically till this is drinkable Allie? I haven't snuck a taste yet.


----------



## BrewPahl

Sorry Julie, said Allie, ment Julie


----------



## Julie

Pretty early, I was drinking 6 months after I started it.


----------



## djrockinsteve

My batch is fermenting along nicely, GFS had the bags on sale. It is drinkable in @ 6 months but I bet it won't last long. It's very good.


----------



## countrygirl

i'm 3 months in and some people were clamboring for some, so i bottled 4 bottles off the top and racked the rest into 3 one gallon containers. i found the sediment to be VERY light and fluffy...is this something everyone else has encountered? i think it still smells a little yeasty, too?


----------

